# Whats your credit score?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine is a 686, I never use credit cards though and don't have a lot of credit lines open so.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm not sure but I know it's over 800. We've paid off a lot of cars over the years, and paid off our house. Our credit cards are on automatic withdrawal from the bank so we never miss a payment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

littleghost said:


> I'm not sure but I know it's over 800. We've paid off a lot of cars over the years, and paid off our house. Our credit cards are on automatic withdrawal from the bank so we never miss a payment.


Wow that is so good. :smile2:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

670 apparently. Only had one loan which was my car.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

708 for me. I use my credit card to buy almost everything and pay it off in full every month. Haven't paid a penny in interest since I've had it.

I get 1.5% cash back on every purchase, so I'm actually coming out ahead. It's not much, but $10-15 free every month is better than $0. Just have to be responsible and make credit cards work for you and take advantage of rewards cards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Nonexistent (I've been informed of this so I'm sure, thus none of the poll options apply), because I've never borrowed anything in my life nor had a credit card (debit works as credit and gives rewards anyway). I'm (ironically) too poor for debt.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

697-712.

I don't have any credit cards but I do have student loans. After moving and getting a new job I plan on getting a couple credit cards to help improve the score. My living abroad for many years certainly has not helped my score.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

approximately 700


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably pretty bad. I've owed this one dentist like 70 bucks for 7 years now, lmao.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Karsten said:


> Probably pretty bad. I've owed this one dentist like 70 bucks for 7 years now, lmao.


Actually, after about 7 years it falls off your report.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Actually, after about 7 years it falls off your report.


Oh, not bad, not bad. **** that guy, anyway.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

According to creditkarma.com, 749 with TransUnion and 783 with Equifax.

My credit limit on my Amazon credit card has decreased by $76. Does anyone know if this affects credit ratings?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

nubly said:


> According to creditkarma.com, 749 with TransUnion and 783 with Equifax.
> 
> My credit limit on my Amazon credit card has decreased by $76. Does anyone know if this affects credit ratings?


I think it might because it changes your ratio of debt outstanding to available credit. I could be wrong though.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dunno but bad. I owe thousands in student loans and probably 10 times that in medical bills but with no income or assets and no plan to rely on my own credit score for anything what are they going to do about it? Aside from throw the person with medical issues and an autism diagnoses in jail all they can do is send unhappy letters. I like the ones that try to make you feel guilty.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

kageri said:


> Dunno but bad. I owe thousands in student loans and probably 10 times that in medical bills but with no income or assets and no plan to rely on my own credit score for anything what are they going to do about it? Aside from throw the person with medical issues and an autism diagnoses in jail all they can do is send unhappy letters. I like the ones that try to make you feel guilty.


Could they garnish your husband's wages?


----------



## 837506 (Feb 4, 2017)

was 760-775 for years. Now it's 500-ish. I guess when your ptsd affects every aspect of your life, finances get destroyed with it.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I give banks a credit score of 200. I ain't lending my money to them.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dunno. For student loans by the government they can garnish wages at will but I don't know if they'd go after a spouse. So far I can keep throwing them in forebearance. Other things like medical bills they have to take you to court and sue for the amount before they could garnish wages and again I don't know if it counts for a spouse. Since the costs are broken down and from several places in different bills and they've sent many to different collection agencies I believe even the places I have multiple bills would have to keep paying to sue me to get a court order for each incident. That makes it so probably only my surgery bill specifically with the anesthesia and stuff included worth it. Maybe an ER bill or 2 got high enough. It could be possible but if it is someone would also have to find it worth it and then they'd have to win in court. I'm not sure how likely they are to award medical bill wage garnishes or not in that situation. That autism diagnoses is wrong but darn useful because it makes it illegal or simply look really bad to go after the autistic person with no job. I can't quite get disability on it unless I want to get a lawyer and go to court to argue for it but at least it provides a buffer for some stuff that just saying SA or depression doesn't and I can't get a diagnoses of ptsd despite thinking that's the real cause behind my behaviors they label as autism. It's still more than many get just to not have to pay for health stuff I can't afford and I've gotten out of jury duty twice.


----------



## Samuraisushi (Dec 3, 2016)

Last time I checked it was around 830 because I paid every bloody penny back to those bloodsucking banks.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

800


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

My credit score before I head out to this university was in the mid 700s. While in college, I didn't have a job, made the mistake of paying everything (including bills) with my credit card and unable to pay for it. It's now down to the 500s.

America, where you're constantly get judged by your score...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Visionary said:


> 800


You strike me as a woman that has her sh*t together. Miss Independent......


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Not enough to finance anything.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> You strike me as a woman that has her sh*t together. Miss Independent......


maybe financially, not mentally.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's over 900


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I have no debt, so I have that going for me which is nice. As to my credit score, I have no idea. I've always payed any of my bills on time, but yeah.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

It was 718 but just recently dropped to 685 or something. I just opened a credit card with Walmart cause I figured I go there so much it might be worth it and it'd be easy to keep up with, but it made the score drop. The only other things affecting it are school loans I'm paying back and a credit card I never used that got closed recently.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

feels said:


> It was 718 but just recently dropped to 685 or something. I just opened a credit card with Walmart cause I figured I go there so much it might be worth it and it'd be easy to keep up with, but it made the score drop. The only other things affecting it are school loans I'm paying back and a credit card I never used that got closed recently.


It'll go back up with time, but you to keep most of the card free. Having too much charged will keep your score low.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It'll go back up with time, but you to keep most of the card free. Having too much charged will keep your score low.


Okay cool. Yeah, I think it has like a $3,000 limit, but I only ever spend about $100 every two weeks at Walmart. So my plan was to just pay it back as soon as I got home from the store each time if possible.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

It's over 810 with all three credit bureaus. I have identity guard since I had some identity theft issues a few years back and one of the services it provides are quarterly updates on my credit scores with all three credit bureaus. 

One thing I found interesting is that my credit scores went down after I paid off my car. It wasn't a huge drop (10-20 points) but I learned that 30% of your score is based on amounts owed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sabbath9 said:


> -666 because I'm the god-damned devil


You own the modern world system, so unlimited credit for you, sir.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

feels said:


> Okay cool. Yeah, I think it has like a $3,000 limit, but I only ever spend about $100 every two weeks at Walmart. So my plan was to just pay it back as soon as I got home from the store each time if possible.


That's the way to do it. There is monthly interest addition on what you have charged put on your card....every month.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*absolutely meaningless expression*

akin to 'how are You!?'

I did get one made cos a friend did.

My definition: how much you pay

I'd rather probe for numbers.. how much, how often...

not what the colour of your underwear. I have to do that by phone with recruiter or interview. I have power to surprise, amuse, shock √

wish I had a zapper gun! Can you get these in America or €urope???

I keep asking any stranger "what's the name of the French President?" cos I loved Sarkozy so much. I want that surname. Shorter to type but still pleasant almost same number of syllables as Schwarzenegger


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I have no idea but I get what I want so I don't care .


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

803 last I looked...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Deadguy said:


> One thing I found interesting is that my credit scores went down after I paid off my car. It wasn't a huge drop (10-20 points) but I learned that 30% of your score is based on amounts owed.


Dave Ramsey always says that having a great credit score just means that you've taken out a ****load of debt in your life.

I have no debt - none. I have 10 credit cards with a total of $77,000 in credit lines. I pay off all my balances every month. I don't spend a lot. The only way I would use all that credit is if I had an emergency of some kind, which is the only reason I got all those credit cards for in the first place.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

689


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Right now it's 739. Not bad for a shopoholic. :b


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

742


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

ooooh it's back up to 713 0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> ooooh it's back up to 713 0


Lucky you lol.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not sure but if I had to guess around the low 700s. I have no debt and pay my cards off every month, but my limits are low so it looks like my balances are high. I haven't checked my score since I got my phone 3 years ago. My scores were good then but they pulled my credit 3 times which probably messed it up a bit. I would guess it's better by now.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Less than 600.I make monthly payments on time-it's just other sh^t. I also can't complain since I enrolled in a prestigious Master's program and live in one of the top expensive US cities.The new report comes out next week, which might look a bit better than the current score.

Thankfully, I was in the 700s during and a bit after my Bachelor's. I hear that's when people actually f^ck up. I'm still young and hope to get mine straight sometime before my late 20s.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't have a clue, probably isn't very bad though xD


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

833


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

IDK probably a million.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Currently at 800.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its still a 686 yay me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't use credit. I won.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*Non existent. I kind of hope to never one. *


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I should probably get a couple credit cards soon. Want to increase my credit score and get those small cashback rewards or whatever. A credit card would have been helpful during my most recent economic crisis too. In cases of emergency since I have no family/friends to borrow from or live with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no clue. I ought to find out. It's probably not the worst but it won't be great either. I've made some dumb choices regarding credit & I have nothing to show for any of that


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I researched cards today and found one that looked decent. No fees and 1.5% cash back for everything. It's issued by the same bank as my bank account. Was so quick to get a yes. I signed into my online banking and they asked my yearly income and bingo.

There is another one I'm interested in. Says 3% cash back for grocery store purchases (must be at a real grocery store, not Walmart or Target). No yearly fees.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/card-details/card-name/chase-freedom-unlimited

https://www.nerdwallet.com/card-details/card-name/American-Express-Blue-Cash?trk=cc_lm

Edit: I'm getting both of them.


----------



## orchardstreet (Jul 2, 2016)

I keep my credit card limit slightly below my paycheck amount, just so my credit card acts as a backstop to my paycheck. Keeps me from my net worth from ever going into the red.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Over 800 last time I looked. One credit card company they give it out free.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> 697-712.
> 
> I don't have any credit cards but I do have student loans. After moving and getting a new job I plan on getting a couple credit cards to help improve the score. My living abroad for many years certainly has not helped my score.


Well, according to Credit Karma (not sure how accurate) my score went down by 15 points after I applied for the 2 credit cards. From 712 to 697. Now it says 758.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine is probably Zero. I haven't had a credit card in 10-12 years. They cancelled my last credit card in the early 2000s because I never paid what I owed for months and months (I owed about $20--even though my credit limit was $10,000--that I couldn't be bothered to pay).

...might have been $5,000 credit limit...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

3rd credit card is on its way. Want to get that $150 bonus plus that 5% on certain things. Already almost spent $500 using my other Chase credit card. So should be getting $150 on that one soon.

This is a good time to have credit cards for me since I recently moved, so that means buying lots of household crap and furniture.

https://creditcards.chase.com/credi...L=6290&jp_aid_a=FREU&jp_aid_p=mptarg1/ccpers1

https://creditcards.chase.com/credit-cards/chase-freedom


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't know. Non-existent since I don't really use credit. All I have is a pre-paid credit card I use to buy online. So I guess it's either low or zero.

Sent from my Pipboy 3000+ : Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

According to CreditKarma, my credit score went down suddenly by about 90 points. Guess getting 3 new credit cards in a short period of time will do that. Plus my credit score got pulled a few times recently: my new job pulled it, my landlord checked it, and the internet company checked it (otherwise they wanted a deposit). 

Doesn't really matter right now since I won't be doing anything that requires it for a while. Maybe in a year from now I may rent a different apartment and I might get a car. By then the score should have gone up. 

I haven't even bought any furniture besides the futon and have already gone through $500 on the Chase credit card, so I'm getting that $150 cash back thing. The little crap for the new apartment really adds up. Microwave, toaster, coffeemaker, electric kettle, food scale, Brita water pitcher, shower curtain, dish drying rack, shower caddy, plates, bowls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Neo said:


> 800+


Living the American dream


----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't know don't want to know


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad said that my evil cockney step-monster has perfect credit. So they always lease cars under her name even though my dad does all the driving. That way they get a very good rate. She can't drive anymore really. He eyesight has gone to crap and her thinking isn't the best anymore.

I still can't believe she is still alive. God. Horrible.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

My credit score is 796 right now. When I first got my credit card I had a credit score of 774, so I guess that's good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My score is still a 687.....my credit "age" has grown but still not budging. I don't use credit cards though so meh.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Low 700s. I only have a Visa card and use it for bills and online purchases (plane tickets, hotels, online shopping).

I'm emotional and impulsive, so try not to give myself too much access to credit lines. I'd definitely be the type to run up debt otherwise. I've been fighting back the urge to sign up for more cards lately.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Probably a zero because I've never taken out a loan and never had a credit card. I wanted to try to build some credit so I applied for some credit cards but they said I don't qualify because I don't have a credit history.

Reminds me of when entry-level jobs turn you down for not having work experience.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

This reminds me of SAT scores. lol. 

Not good....


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Depends who you ask. One of the bureaus says 709, another says 635, and another says 535. I still don't understand how the credit system works and quite frankly I don't even think _they_ understand it either.

I just took an interest in building my credit last summer. Got a secured card then eventually 2 more unsecured cards. I've paid the bill immediately and kept my utilization below 20% the entire time, and I don't have any debt or delinquencies, so I'm guessing what's holding me back is lack of history and/or opening 3 accounts in less than a year.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

it was between 600-700, i'm thinking about 640 or someting like that, im not going to check it again because i think it will be a lot lower and i dont feel like dealing with that.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*perfect*

I keep feeding the biters>

kneeez 2 'em

they keep taking


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> My score is still a 687.....my credit "age" has grown but still not budging. I don't use credit cards though so meh.


Why don't you get one? There are plenty that have no annual fees. I have mine all set on auto-pay, so I don't have to remember to pay them.

Many will give you a $150 bonus if you spend $500 in the first 3 months.

These 2 cards are supposed to be easy to get (don't get both of them though since they are similar):

https://creditcards.chase.com/cash-back-credit-cards/chase-freedom?CELL=6D9M&SP4R=VK0WN8&F42G=VK0WN8

https://www.discover.com/credit-cards/cash-back/it-card.html


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

777 last I looked. 

I have 14 credit cards now. Total credit line is $110,000. No way I'll use all that. The cards I do use I pay off every month. When I get a credit card application in the mail, I send it in. They wouldn't send you an application if they hadn't pre-approved you in the first place. They don't want to waste time and money sending applications to people who don't qualify. If you get credit card applications in the mail then your credit is good. One card recently upped my credit limit by $2,000 because of the "responsible" way I manage my account. LOL

I use the card that happens to be offering the best cash back deal at the time. They change their categories every quarter. You can get 5% back on gas, groceries, restaurants, etc. If you're smart, you can use these cards to save money. You have to play by their rules and make sure you pay it off every month though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea. Don't really care. I'll never make enough money for it to matter anyway.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Why don't you get one? There are plenty that have no annual fees. I have mine all set on auto-pay, so I don't have to remember to pay them.
> 
> Many will give you a $150 bonus if you spend $500 in the first 3 months.
> 
> ...


Auto pay what? Depends what you spend right? Idk would feel pressured to buy something cheap every month just to pay it off or whatever.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Don't have one. Don't have a credit card.

I use cash for everything.

Sure when I need to have a credit score for something, I may regret not involving myself in the matter but as of now, I don't spend more than I need to and have plenty of cash for my needs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Auto pay what? Depends what you spend right? Idk would feel pressured to buy something cheap every month just to pay it off or whatever.


Auto-pay the balance on the credit cards. They take out the full-balance automatically out of my bank account.

I just use the credit cards in the same way I used my debit card (bank account) before. I pay for everything with the credit cards. I only use the debit card to get cash out of my bank account. You use your debit card when you go shopping, right?

The $150 bonus is for anything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Auto-pay the balance on the credit cards. They take out the full-balance automatically out of my bank account.
> 
> I just use the credit cards in the same I used my debit card (bank account) before. I pay for everything with the credit cards. I only use the debit card to get cash out of my bank account. You use your debit card when you go shopping, right?
> 
> The $150 bonus for anything.


But you have to pay interest right? So extra money? meh I'll pass


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> But you have to pay interest right? So extra money? meh I'll pass


No, if you pay the full-balance every month, there is no interest. So it's like a 4 week loan basically. If you are a generally responsible/organized person and not a shopaholic credit cards are great. Very dangerous in the hands of people who shop too much or are disorganized.

Plus, they give you 1-5% cash-back/statement credit, depending on the credit card and the type of place you shopped at. For example my Amex card gives 3% statement credit for grocery store purchases but only 1% for most everything else. So if it's 1% cash-back, if you spend $100, you get $1 back.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> No, if you pay the full-balance every month, there is no interest. So it's like a 4 week loan basically. If you are a generally responsible/organized person and not a shopaholic credit cards are great. Very dangerous in the hands of people who shop too much or are disorganized.
> 
> Plus, they give you 1-5% cash-back/statement credit, depending on the credit card and the type of place you shopped at. For example my Amex cards gives 3% statement credit for grocery store purchases but only 1% for most everything else. So if it's 1% cash-back, if you spend $100, you get $1 back.


Oh wow I might finally get one, we'll see lol. You're so wise :laugh:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't realise credit scires were so important, over here they're worth very little and I've never owned a CC card. I don't really understand why someone who has never owned one in the US and can prove their lack of debt and ability to live within their means can be looked at as being a finance risk.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> No, if you pay the full-balance every month, there is no interest. So it's like a 4 week loan basically. If you are a generally responsible/organized person and not a shopaholic credit cards are great. Very dangerous in the hands of people who shop too much or are disorganized.
> 
> Plus, they give you 1-5% cash-back/statement credit, depending on the credit card and the type of place you shopped at. For example my Amex cards gives 3% statement credit for grocery store purchases but only 1% for most everything else. So if it's 1% cash-back, if you spend $100, you get $1 back.


That's what I do. I pay absolutely everything with my rewards cards and pay them off in full every month. Never paid any interest. I have a 2% for everything rewards card I use primarily and another with 5% rewards that changes every few months. Was groceries this last time, next time it's restaurants. I just let the rewards accumulate and then like once a year I'll pay a bill with them or buy myself something. Ends up being a few hundred a year. Not much, but free money when you do it right.

Last year when I went to truck driving school I signed up for a credit card with 12 months 0% interest. Put my tuition and living expenses while I was going on it. Just paid it off in full this month before my 12 months no interest was up, so it was pretty much a one year, interest free loan.

If you're responsible they can be an asset and you can profit off them. If you're irresponsible (and this is what they count on) then you're going to lose money and end up in debt.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I didn't realise credit scires were so important, over here they're worth very little and I've never owned a CC card. I don't really understand why someone who has never owned one in the US and can prove their lack of debt and ability to live within their means can be looked at as being a finance risk.


The main thing it's important for is when buying a house and buying or leasing a car. The lower your credit score, the higher the interest rate the bank will give you.

Also when you rent an apartment, they check your credit but I find that they aren't super picky. As long as you don't have a horrific credit score, they'll rent to you. Landlords are more concerned with employment and your history with previous landlords.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> The main thing it's important for is when buying a house and buying or leasing a car. The lower your credit score, the higher the interest rate the bank will give you.
> 
> Also when you rent an apartment, they check your credit but I find that they aren't super picky. As long as you don't have a horrific credit score, they'll rent to you. Landlords are more concerned with employment and your history with previous landlords.


If you've never had a CC do you then have a zero credit score or is it set to somewhere in the middle?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> If you've never had a CC do you then have a zero credit score or is it set to somewhere in the middle?


I think it's set somewhere in the middle, lowish end. Like 600-650 maybe. Having student loans that you are paying regularly also helps your credit score to some extent. But what really gets the score into the good range is having credit cards and having a car loan.

I rented apartments before ever getting a credit card. Only history I had was student loans.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> If you've never had a CC do you then have a zero credit score or is it set to somewhere in the middle?


My father had not had a credit card in many years and when he checked his credit score he didn't have a credit score it showed insufficient credit. He got a secured card and used it for a while and his score is now in the 660's.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My credit score is about 710.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

806


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been too afraid to check for a long time - I doubt anyone would give me credit anymore. I used to do some very silly things - but I think quite a few of those debts have been "forgiven" now. 

I wish I could have been a normal person and just got a bloody mortgage etc like everybody else.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I also wanted to mention that there a few things you generally can't pay with credit cards:

auto loans
student loans
mortgage
rent


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you guys get it to 800?


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

My credit score has been hovering around 760-762 for what seems like forever, and wonder if getting another CC may help boost it a little. I've had just one CC for almost 5 years (Capital One Quicksilver) with the balance paid off every month, and one auto loan in my name that is already paid off. I suppose only having an actual credit history for 4-5 years w/ less than $10k credit limit is the reason why it isn't higher. I should've gotten a CC much earlier in my life instead of relying on debit/cash, but could be a lot worse.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> How do you guys get it to 800?


I think it's just a matter of time. If you've had credit cards, auto loans, and maybe a mortgage for 20 years then it gets to 800.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

656. Well, that is from one of those soft hit app things from my bank and credit card company that isn't quite fully accurate. I had a large temporary drop due to high utilization. Though I paid it off fairly quickly, for some reason the thing didn't update correctly, still showing that I am using too much of my credit. So if I had to hazard a guess, it's probably actually in the 670s or 680s.


Like many impulsive, damaged, short-sighted individuals, I treated my first forays into credit as free money and ended up with a decent amount of debt. I defaulted on some payments, and even had an account closed. My score was tanked, though it did raise a significant amount when I settled all my outstanding debts. I didn't quite realize at the time just how useful credit is. I've been trying to bring it back up lately, being responsible with the thing. Thankfully those ****ers at capital one take just about anybody.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I think it's just a matter of time. If you've had credit cards, auto loans, and maybe a mortgage for 20 years then it gets to 800.


I know I had over an 800 when I was 30. That was with only about 10 years total of credit history so I don't think you need 20 years of mortgage history. At the time I had less than 1 year of mortgage history, three cars financed, student loans and a 2-3 credit cards.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Currently at 805. I buy tons of stuff on Amazon so I use their Visa card which gives me 5% rewards on Amazon purchases, 2% on gas and 1% on everything else. I have a $15K credit limit on that card.

I put almost all of my monthly expenses on credit and pay the balance in full every month. I've never paid a cent in interest and I've earned thousands of dollars worth of reward points over the years through the various cards I've used.


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

805, I don't know why though. Maybe because I pay my credit cards off immediately when there is a balance on my account.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> I know I had over an 800 when I was 30. That was with only about 10 years total of credit history so I don't think you need 20 years of mortgage history. At the time I had less than 1 year of mortgage history, three cars financed, student loans and a 2-3 credit cards.


So maybe it's 10 years then. I've also heard having various types of loans helps, which you have- mortgage, car loans, student loans, and credit card.

On reddit, they say that anything above 760 doesn't really matter. People with 800 credit score won't get lower interest rates (auto loans, mortgages, etc.) than those with 760.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I have no debt so probably not terrible?


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

JH1983 said:


> 708 for me. I use my credit card to buy almost everything and pay it off in full every month. Haven't paid a penny in interest since I've had it.
> 
> I get 1.5% cash back on every purchase, so I'm actually coming out ahead. It's not much, but $10-15 free every month is better than $0. Just have to be responsible and make credit cards work for you and take advantage of rewards cards.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't you have to let a balance carry over passed the 5th of the next month? If you pay it all on time always then it'll just show up as 0$ every month as if you're not using your credit card, thus no credit building?

Thats the way it was explained to me, is that true?

Thats what ive been doing for like 3 years. I'll pay all but leave a $3-$5 balance and let that carry over so the report goes out with something to show. My score last I checked was 728.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Scrub Ducky said:


> Don't you have to let a balance carry over passed the 5th of the next month? If you pay it all on time always then it'll just show up as 0$ every month as if you're not using your credit card, thus no credit building?
> 
> Thats the way it was explained to me, is that true?
> 
> Thats what ive been doing for like 3 years. I'll pay all but leave a $3-$5 balance and let that carry over so the report goes out with something to show. My score last I checked was 728.


I've never done that and my credit has still been improving over the years. Maybe it builds slower, I don't know. Never heard of intentionally leaving a balance every month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally was notified that I will be getting the $100 bonus for spending $500 in the first 3 months. Citibank Double-Cash card. I made the mistake of applying for the card on a different offer that had no sign-up bonus. A day later I got some targeted credit card offer from them that had the $100 bonus. I didn't even know that the same credit card could have different offers at the same time. 

So I call them up to ask for the offer and talked to an early cheerful lady on the phone (Philippines). She listened to my story but said that I will receive something in the mail. Not good. Usually if you get that sort of answer, it's a no. So I get a letter saying that I should mail them the offer letter. Didn't want to spend money on postage, so I emailed them on the online bank site and gave them the number of the offer but they said I need to mail it. So I mail it and then a couple weeks later I get a letter saying that once I spend $500, I will get the bonus. 

I know it's a long, boring tale and I'm sure everyone is excited by my huge gain of $100.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Finally was notified that I will be getting the $100 bonus for spending $500 in the first 3 months. Citibank Double-Cash card. I made the mistake of applying for the card on a different offer that had no sign-up bonus. A day later I got some targeted credit card offer from them that had the $100 bonus. I didn't even know that the same credit card could have different offers at the same time.
> 
> So I call them up to ask for the offer and talked to an early cheerful lady on the phone (Philippines). She listened to my story but said that I will receive something in the mail. Not good. Usually if you get that sort of answer, it's a no. So I get a letter saying that I should mail them the offer letter. Didn't want to spend money on postage, so I emailed them on the online bank site and gave them the number of the offer but they said I need to mail it. So I mail it and then a couple weeks later I get a letter saying that once I spend $500, I will get the bonus.
> 
> I know it's a long, boring tale and I'm sure everyone is excited by my huge gain of $100.


 Well, I guess if you were going to spend the $500 in the same timeframe anyway then it's a win.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If you've got a good credit score it just means you've taken out a ****load of debt in your life and have made your payments on time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I guess if you were going to spend the $500 in the same timeframe anyway then it's a win.


Yeah, I was going to spend that money anyways. Basically I'm using this card for everything except food and Amazon purchases since I have other cards that give higher cash back percentages (3% vs 2%) for those things.

I used the Double Cash card to pay my internet bill ($30) and the cell phone bill ($35) every month. So that's $195 right there. Other various things: electric bill, bus fare, stuff I got at Target, Bed Bath & Beyond, booze store, Japanese supermarket.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

800s. Dunno, it's just a matter of buying **** you have the money for. Seems fairly simple to me.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I have no credit


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> 697-712.
> 
> I don't have any credit cards but I do have student loans. After moving and getting a new job I plan on getting a couple credit cards to help improve the score. My living abroad for many years certainly has not helped my score.


With all the credit cards, score has gone up to around 790-800 or so range.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine is a little over 750. I pay off all my credit cards in full every month and my only debt is my truck. Hopefully get into the 800's in the next few years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

615


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I most likely don't have one cause I've paid for everything with cash for over 10 years, never had a credit card, not good if need a loan.


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

What the hell is a "credit score"? How do you find this out?


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cletis said:


> If you've got a good credit score it just means you've taken out a ****load of debt in your life and have made your payments on time.


Not necessarily. If you get a few credit cards and use them every month and pay them off in full, then you'll still get really good credit after a few years and never pay any interest or be in debt.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

JH1983 said:


> I've never done that and my credit has still been improving over the years. Maybe it builds slower, I don't know. Never heard of intentionally leaving a balance every month.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A lot of people think you have to do this but it really doesn't matter. When the balances are reported each month, it will likely show some amount charged to the card, even if you pay it off. What you don't want is to charge more than 30% of the credit limit, because that causes issues.

The best thing to do is open a new account every couple of years and use each card occasionally and pay it off so you aren't paying interest. But don't open too many credit card accounts and not too often. And it's best not to have super high limits compared to income because it shows there's a possibility of getting in debt.

Also cards that you have had the longest are the best ones to keep active because they show a long history of on time payment.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine was about 740 or so when I last checked. I have credit cards that I always pay in full each month, and late last year I financed a car which I pay on time so hopefully my credit score should be even higher soon. I don't like buying things I can't pay for in cash, so I don't have any debt other than my car. I mostly only have that because I wanted to get stronger credit for in the future, when I buy a house hopefully.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

shyguy07 said:


> Mine was about 740 or so when I last checked. I have credit cards that I always pay in full each month, and late last year I financed a car which I pay on time so hopefully my credit score should be even higher soon. I don't like buying things I can't pay for in cash, so I don't have any debt other than my car. I mostly only have that because I wanted to get stronger credit for in the future, when I buy a house hopefully.


I don't like going into debt buying anything either. I worked minimum wage so long driving an old beater car I really wanted to treat myself to a nice truck now that I make better money. I don't really have a lot of bills or expenses anyway. My truck payment is my highest bill by far, but it's worth it to me because I love driving it. Plus like you said it builds credit for future house buying. And if I wanted to clear out a lot of my savings I could actually pay it off in full, so that makes me feel a little better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Credit scores in Canada are ****ed. Everyone of them is different and none of them are what most lenders here use.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/marketplace-credit-score-1.5314868



> Marketplace investigation has found that the same consumer is likely to get significantly different credit scores from different websites - and chances are none of those scores actually matches the one lenders consult when deciding your financial fate.
> 
> The score that most Canadian lenders use is called a FICO score, previously known as the Beacon score. FICO, which is a U.S. company, sells its score to both Equifax and TransUnion. FICO says 90 per cent of Canadian lenders use it, including major banks.
> 
> But Canadian consumers cannot access their FICO score on their own.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

No credit, just pay everything in cash.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've plateaued in the mid 700s. I've only been doing this for 2 years so I'm guessing a lack of history is the only thing stopping me from getting to 800. Not sure what more I could be doing. I have 3 cards with no balance and an auto loan that I've been paying on time. No other debt or accounts in collections and no missed payments either.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

cmed said:


> I've plateaued in the mid 700s. I've only been doing this for 2 years so I'm guessing a lack of history is the only thing stopping me from getting to 800. Not sure what more I could be doing. I have 3 cards with no balance and an auto loan that I've been paying on time. No other debt or accounts in collections and no missed payments either.


Possibly because of a short history. Also 3 credit cards and a car loan is kind of a lot of accounts to have applied for in two years. Usually they want you to wait awhile before you apply for more credit after you open an account with one company.

I'd say mid 700s is pretty good for two years, I'm only at that now and I got my first and second cards in 2012-2013 with no late payments in 7 years. I was probably in the low 700s after two years.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

805 last time I checked about a week ago.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

High 700s.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

771


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Noca said:


> Credit scores in Canada are ****ed. Everyone of them is different and none of them are what most lenders here use.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/marketplace-credit-score-1.5314868


I don't know about Canada, but here in the US there are many different credit scores.

https://www.myfico.com/credit-education/credit-scores/fico-score-versions

Equifax vs Transunion vs Experian

Fico vs VantageScore (what you see on creditkarma)

Then there are special scores for auto loans, mortgages, and credit cards.

Some go up to 850 while others max out at 900.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have no idea, but it's probably pretty terrible. I can't afford to pay someone to tell me what it is. All I know is I can't get credit cards or loans.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

shyguy07 said:


> Possibly because of a short history. Also 3 credit cards and a car loan is kind of a lot of accounts to have applied for in two years. Usually they want you to wait awhile before you apply for more credit after you open an account with one company.
> 
> I'd say mid 700s is pretty good for two years, I'm only at that now and I got my first and second cards in 2012-2013 with no late payments in 7 years. I was probably in the low 700s after two years.


Sounds reasonable. The ironic part is that I only opened 2 of those cards to boost my score. I guess it will in time though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

EndTimes said:


> What the hell is a "credit score"? How do you find this out?


It's a number that gives an indication of how likely you are to be able (or willing) to repay a loan. Not sure about Europe but I'd imagine they'd have a similar thing to here and the US - you put in your details - name, licence number etc and in about 15 seconds it will tell you what your score is.

In Australia it's just called getyourcreditscore or something like that.

Mine is above 800 again I think - which is something I have trouble believing. I spent many years maxing out any form of credit I could get and not paying most of it back, so to think it's mostly been cleared is astonishing. I think there's a statute of limitations involved, plus after a certain period of time some banks just give up because they know they'll never get their money back.


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

harrison said:


> *It's a number that gives an indication of how likely you are to be able (or willing) to repay a loan. Not sure about Europe but I'd imagine they'd have a similar thing to here and the US - you put in your details - name, licence number etc and in about 15 seconds it will tell you what your score is.*
> 
> In Australia it's just called getyourcreditscore or something like that.
> 
> Mine is above 800 again I think - which is something I have trouble believing. I spent many years maxing out any form of credit I could get and not paying most of it back, so to think it's mostly been cleared is astonishing. I think there's a statute of limitations involved, plus after a certain period of time some banks just give up because they know they'll never get their money back.


Okay, thanks for the reply. There isn't such a thing over here. The amount of money they are willing to lend you depends on how much you earn and if you have other loan to repay. Commonly between 33 and 40% of what you earn per month.

And when we pay by credit card, the bank automatically takes the money at the end of the month. This is why you never see an interest rate advertised for credit cards over here, they're all 0% as you don't carry a balance longer than a month.

Kind of creepy that they keep track of your loans and give you a "credit score"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy07 said:


> Possibly because of a short history. Also 3 credit cards and a car loan is kind of a lot of accounts to have applied for in two years. Usually they want you to wait awhile before you apply for more credit after you open an account with one company.
> 
> I'd say mid 700s is pretty good for two years, I'm only at that now and I got my first and second cards in 2012-2013 with no late payments in 7 years. I was probably in the low 700s after two years.





cmed said:


> Sounds reasonable. The ironic part is that I only opened 2 of those cards to boost my score. I guess it will in time though.


Yeah, you gotta be careful. I tried to do a refinance on my house (my father left two mortgages and they weren't able to combine them at the time) so my request got rejected. They check your credit score to determine what new rate to give you.

I tried again 11 months later and it went through after I paid off the second mortgage. That docked me 30 points simply because I didn't wait a full year. It took about four years to get those 30 points back.

In the last six years since that Friday the 13th in 2013, my score went up another 60 points or so, but it was after my lone credit card gave me a 40% limit increase. More room means higher score and more debt.

My score is about a 785. It was down to 690 after that "penalty" point.
It would go up if I paid off charges I incurred to get ready for a family wedding (not mine) this past weekend. Fortunately, I am supposed to be reimbursed for most of it.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

999

Pay everything on time and its always been 999 with experian. I have a paid off loan, a mortgage and a credit card I've used and paid off in full every month since I was 18. Apparently being on the electoral role (in the uk) increases it too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

EndTimes said:


> Okay, thanks for the reply. There isn't such a thing over here. *The amount of money they are willing to lend you depends on how much you earn and if you have other loan to repay*. Commonly between 33 and 40% of what you earn per month.
> 
> And when we pay by credit card, *the bank automatically takes the money at the end of the month. *This is why you never see an interest rate advertised for credit cards over here, they're all 0% as you don't carry a balance longer than a month.
> 
> Kind of creepy that they keep track of your loans and give you a "credit score"


They would take that into consideration here too mate - you typically need a job and the ability to repay the loan/credit card.

I think that sounds like a good system if they automatically take the money out each month. More logical really.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

EndTimes said:


> Okay, thanks for the reply. There isn't such a thing over here. The amount of money they are willing to lend you depends on how much you earn and if you have other loan to repay. Commonly between 33 and 40% of what you earn per month.
> 
> *And when we pay by credit card, the bank automatically takes the money at the end of the month. *This is why you never see an interest rate advertised for credit cards over here, they're all 0% as you don't carry a balance longer than a month.
> 
> Kind of creepy that they keep track of your loans and give you a "credit score"


But what happens if there isn't enough money in the bank account to pay the balance? I'm sure they are charged interest.

That's what many people here do. I have all my credit cards set on autopay to pay the full balance each month. So I never pay interest.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, you gotta be careful. I tried to do a refinance on my house (my father left two mortgages and they weren't able to combine them at the time) so my request got rejected. They check your credit score to determine what new rate to give you.
> 
> I tried again 11 months later and it went through after I paid off the second mortgage. That docked me 30 points simply because I didn't wait a full year. It took about four years to get those 30 points back.
> 
> ...


When I got my first cell phone contract, I went to a place that offered AT&T, Sprint and Verizon. When they pulled my credit, they did it for all 3 even though I was only wanting AT&T. I was not very happy about that, because they didn't tell me they were doing that. So I had 3 credit pulls in one day which did mess up my scores a bit. Fortunately it was only a few points but still, it seemed ridiculous that they would do that, when they were only supposed to be doing it for one company.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy07 said:


> When I got my first cell phone contract, I went to a place that offered AT&T, Sprint and Verizon. When they pulled my credit, they did it for all 3 even though I was only wanting AT&T. I was not very happy about that, because they didn't tell me they were doing that. So I had 3 credit pulls in one day which did mess up my scores a bit. Fortunately it was only a few points but still, it seemed ridiculous that they would do that, when they were only supposed to be doing it for one company.


With three credit scores, that's 3x3 screwed over, too. My mortgage company checked three companies twice. :fall


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

komorikun said:


> *But what happens if there isn't enough money in the bank account to pay the balance? I'm sure they are charged interest.*
> 
> That's what many people here do. I have all my credit cards set on autopay to pay the full balance each month. So I never pay interest.


Yes, there are interest rates if your balance is not sufficient. But it isn't easy to get a credit card over here (unlike the US). And they fix your limit according to what you earn. Someone who earns minimum wage will likely have a limit like 250 euros per month.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Now 801.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a clue...not good though


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

About as high as my social credit score.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*how about*

how about

moral, respect, reputation, worthiness credit score, apart from bucks?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

763 now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Apparently 708 now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

twitchy666 said:


> how about
> 
> moral, respect, reputation, worthiness credit score, apart from bucks?


Many people would have a -300 on the first three alone! :afr

My score went down 16 points because I had to buy a new computer. In the process of paying my bills, I got a surprise.....a 33% increase in my credit limit! :fall

I paid the minimum balance before I got paid two weeks ago. Then I slapped them with another payment 3.5 times that!

It should be going back up!


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

731. I was fiscally irresponsible at some points in time and fell below 500, but it's time to grow up.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

615


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

817


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

793 rn. Also, **** student loans.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^ Preach it! So badly wish education here was free. But your credit score is looking good regardless of your loans almost at 800. Which is considered excellent by most standards. 

Mine is 744 so far, but my accounts are relatively new and I try not to make a habit of applying for many cards etc. which negatively impacts my score. Or at least that's what credit karma tells me.


----------

